# Pied pigeon breeds waste products



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

One of the big riddles of pigeon genetics to me are the many pied factors.

I don't know what you prefer to call them. In mammals they call it white spotting.
I mean the patterns that show big white patches/areas or white body parts like magpied, baldhead, gazzi, white tail, white flight/primaries and such.

In my pigeonbook is often mentioned that some of these patterns inherit very constantly, eg my magpie thumblers.
But some patterns throw a lot of miscolored offspring.

Now these are not mentioned a lot, but I am curious.

There is a form of magpied that looks the same but keeps throwing almost white animals and white flighted animals next to the desired magpies.
Also solid animals can be produced.

So what pied patterns are known to throw lighter and/or darker forms?
And what patterns don't.

Thanks in advance.


----------

